# Jh 2014



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Heading out to Jackson in February with a buddy...anybody local or heading out early next year? It would be nice to meet up and put names with faces. I'll be heading out February 24th-27th. I'd love to stay a week...but there's this thing called work that I have to report back to.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Along those same lines, I'd like to head out to Grand Targhee a day since I've never been since I'll be in JH. I've heard the riding is pretty good minus the huge crowds that you'd normally see at a heavily commercialized resort and side country is pretty decent riding and not hard to get to. Any thoughts on those who've been to GT...good spots, places to be sure to hit up?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some great gnarly spots off the Sacalawea lift then taking the double-blacks towards Middle Earth. That and laps off the Blackfoot lift are pretty awesome. Definitely go on a snow day, sometimes they'll get the the snow that doesn't quite make it over the Tetons to Jackson.

As for places to hit. There are a few very small towns along the way from Jackson. Stop-in somewhere and take-in the local culture. =)


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> There are some great gnarly spots off the Sacalawea lift then taking the double-blacks towards Middle Earth. That and laps off the Blackfoot lift are pretty awesome. Definitely go on a snow day, sometimes they'll get the the snow that doesn't quite make it over the Tetons to Jackson.
> 
> As for places to hit. There are a few very small towns along the way from Jackson. Stop-in somewhere and take-in the local culture. =)


Awesome, thanks for the good info. They've been getting the snow, which is right on schedule. Should be good riding come mid February!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> There are some great gnarly spots off the Sacalawea lift then taking the double-blacks towards Middle Earth. That and laps off the Blackfoot lift are pretty awesome. Definitely go on a snow day, sometimes they'll get the the snow that doesn't quite make it over the Tetons to Jackson.
> 
> As for places to hit. There are a few very small towns along the way from Jackson. Stop-in somewhere and take-in the local culture. =)


+1 - last time I was there I must have done a lap from the middle earth area down to the traverse and then into the gully (which isn't labeled on the trail map) off to the left of the traverse at least 5 or 6 times. With decent snow, the side hits on the gully were so much damn fun! 

Here's a video I found of the gully/ditch area off of powder reserve. Not me btw...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwpz3Om_9no


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

The PowWow dates in Jackson have not been official set this year but it may be right around the time your coming.










Essentially a big powder board test with riders from all around the world shredding Jackson.

Video link: Jackson Hole PowWow :: Mountain Weekly News most fun event I have ever been apart of...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I watched the video but I'm not sure I understand the point of the Powwow. Is it just for industry people to get together and ride pow boards?


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> I watched the video but I'm not sure I understand the point of the Powwow. Is it just for industry people to get together and ride pow boards?


Last year that was the case this year they will be opening it up to the public. You get a chance to come out and ride a bunch of powder boards from each manufacture. With people that love nothing more then to hike into the backcountry with friends and ride untracked snow! We filmed the video for TGR

We had Jones, Lib, GNU, Unity, Never Summer, Venture, Gentemstick, Franco Snowshapes, Burton & Arbor boards to test, numerous sizes and shapes from each brand. I'm sure I am forgetting half the other manufactures that were there as well. Each person took a tram lap with a different board, usually 3-4 laps a day for 3 days. Filled out cards about how each board rode and then Kinger will eventually be uploading the reviews to the powwow website.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool. Hopefully OP will jump on this if he's around at the right time.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds like an awesome event! I had recently bought a new board to take out...kinda wish I would have waited had I have known. Great opportunity to demo a boat load of boards before purchasing!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Grand Targhee is a great mountain for "warming up" for JH, and a cool spot to hit for the views if it isn't fogged in. I wouldn't worry about crowds at either place. Your travel dates are after high school break but before Spring Break, so you should be fine. If there's been a storm, the line for the Tram and the Gondola will be insane, so take the Teewinot quad to the Après Vous quad and do a couple laps on Après Vous mountain. Great groomers and plenty of stashes they leave alone to get your legs warmed up. Traverse hard right near the top of AV into the Moran Faces, which offer great steep tree shots. Keep traversing right and you will end up at the Casper chair. By then the crowds will have dissipated and you'll be able to make full summit to base laps. Tons of goodies off the Casper, Sublette and Thunder chairs, too, so you can crank out tons of upper mountain laps as well. Make sure you hit the Hobacks, but stay on the north facing aspects. The snow quality will be better.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Listheeb21 said:


> Grand Targhee is a great mountain for "warming up" for JH, and a cool spot to hit for the views if it isn't fogged in. I wouldn't worry about crowds at either place. Your travel dates are after high school break but before Spring Break, so you should be fine. If there's been a storm, the line for the Tram and the Gondola will be insane, so take the Teewinot quad to the Après Vous quad and do a couple laps on Après Vous mountain. Great groomers and plenty of stashes they leave alone to get your legs warmed up. Traverse hard right near the top of AV into the Moran Faces, which offer great steep tree shots. Keep traversing right and you will end up at the Casper chair. By then the crowds will have dissipated and you'll be able to make full summit to base laps. Tons of goodies off the Casper, Sublette and Thunder chairs, too, so you can crank out tons of upper mountain laps as well. Make sure you hit the Hobacks, but stay on the north facing aspects. The snow quality will be better.



Thanks a lot! Given you're description, sounds like you've frequented JH. Much appreciated! So much riding to do, not enough time...


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

No worries, dude. I've been each of the past four years. Have a friend who lives out there. Also, if you're up for earning some turns, but not venturing into the true backcountry, you can try the Headwall hike, accessible behind the gondola or up Pepi's Bench from the Tram or Sublette chair. If the Headwall is open, you'll see the people hiking up the bench. The Crags area is the farthest spot (skier's left) from the bench, so the snow will stay untracked longer out there. It's basically the area directly above the Moran Faces. It's a pain in the butt getting there on a board, but worth it. At the base of the gondola there is an electronic sign that will tell you if the Headwall/Crags are open. They still say Mangy Moose is the best Apres bar in the US, so it's worth checking out. Also, the new bar at the Four Seasons (Handlebar), while expensive, has greT food and cocktails, and a great outdoor fire pit overlooking the mountain. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MrRaD (Jan 15, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Heading out to Jackson in February with a buddy...anybody local or heading out early next year? It would be nice to meet up and put names with faces. I'll be heading out February 24th-27th. I'd love to stay a week...but there's this thing called work that I have to report back to.


Off topic but where are you a FF? 
I am with FDNY 
I'm headed out there on Feb 27 with a group, a few of them on the job.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

MrRaD said:


> Off topic but where are you a FF?
> I am with FDNY
> I'm headed out there on Feb 27 with a group, a few of them on the job.


Nice. I work in central Ohio in a suburb on the westside of Columbus, Township department. I'm heading out with a buddy I work with too.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Got to Jackson yesterday, first day on the hill today. It's a great mountain, so much varied terrain. Snow's still a touch light at the moment but it'll be epic with another couple of good dumps. 

Everybody here is over-the-top friendly, the facilities on the hill are top notch and there's some really good local boutique breweries that I'm planning on working my way though. 

Yesterday I met a dude on the bus. He was wearing denim on denim, red wings and a cowboy hat. His name was Gator. Awesome.


----------

